# P0411 code, help please



## Dapollack36 (Jan 31, 2012)

My wife's 08 is putting out this code, she's pregnant and worried!!!! A lil help here fixing this thing please, pics or detailed how-to would be so appreciated, Im not to bright when it comes to these things and don't wanna pay the dealer a mint to fix it!!!! Thank you so much


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

per the bentley manual: 

SAE: p0411 
VAG: 16795 

Secondary air injection system incorrect flow detected 

Secondary air injection solenoid valve. Check valve n112


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would check out your hoses connecting to your valve. It may either have a crack in it, or popped off completely. The hoses are corrugated plastic and not very flexible. Here is a picture of the actual sai valve.








It is under your engine cover, and behind the valve cover has a hose going in the right side and a plug on the left. Look for your brake master cylinder, and its just to the left of it on the head. 

The hoses connect under your intake manifold to the sai pump. Hopefully you can figure it out


----------



## FlyRide337 (Apr 26, 2002)

Replace your secondary air pressure sensor. Its on the secondary air pipe on inbetween your battery and your timing cover. get the part, remove the 2 t25 screws and install the new sensor. I hightly doubt its your n112 seconday air valve. you can actuate this with a vag com and with a mirror check to see if its moving inside by disconnecting the pipe but like I said I highly doubt it. Start by replacing that secondary air pressure sensor, clear codes, drive the car then thank me later!!


----------

